# NSF Standard Number 5



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was in a Noritz plumbing class, and there was an inspector there that mentioned he would fail a tankless water heater install in a restaurant or food service Establishment since it would not meet the NSF Standard Number 5. He never really got into any detail what the NSF Standard Number 5 was.

Then the other day I was reading the Illinois Plumbing Code online and came across the standard again.


*Section 890.1220 Hot Water Supply and Distribution*​

b) Water Heaters – Food Service. Water heaters installed and utilized in food service establishments with dishwashing machines shall comply with National Sanitation Foundation (NSF) Standard Number 5.​​So my question is what is this NSF Standard Number 5?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

*It's just a standard Ron. Such as NSF 61 for water pipe and fittings.. WH's bearing the NSF #5 are tested to this standard for commercial installation.*


*NSF 5 Document Information:*
*Title*
Water Heaters, Hot Water Supply Boilers, and Heat Recover Equipment
*NSF International*
*Publication Date:*
Apr 1, 2009

*Scope:*
This Standard contains requirements for heat recovery equipment and equipment intended to provide hot water heated by electricity, gas, steam, or oil. The types of equipment covered by this Standard include, but are not limited to: automatic storage water heaters, circulating water heaters, hot water supply boilers, and steam heat exchangers. Instantaneous water heaters used to heat water other than for beverages are covered under this Standard. Boilers used for space heating are not covered under this Standard.
Materials and components covered under other NSF or ANSI Standards or Criteria shall also comply with the requirements therein. This Standard is not intended to restrict new design, provided that such design meets the minimum specifications described herein.
*Purpose*
This Standard establishes minimum public health and sanitation requirements for the materials, design, construction, and performance of commercial water heaters, hot water supply boilers, and heat recovery equipment. This Standard does not contain safety requirements.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

OK so the standard has to do with public health and sanitation requirements. I have to say I never seen any water heater installed in food Establishment tag with the NSF 5 approval. 

So what would make a water heater meet this standard. The inspector i was talking to said it has to do with the ability to clean around the water heaters. He also stated the new water heaters that sit flat on the floor do not meet the standard. So the way I took what he was saying because most tankless water heaters get mounted flush to the wall there is no easy way to clean behind it. So to meet the standard I would mount it on unistrut, and run a bead of caulk along the unistrut and the wall.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

How does this guys jurisdiction address the situation?? As a whole I mean. Is he following supporting documentation. In OR, it is required that if the inspector writes it, he / she needs to cite it too. On a slightly different note, what is the jurisdiction using as the standard reference document?? Have they approved use of the NSF standards?:thumbsup:



SewerRatz said:


> I was in a Noritz plumbing class, and there was an inspector there that mentioned he would fail a tankless water heater install in a restaurant or food service Establishment since it would not meet the NSF Standard Number 5. He never really got into any detail what the NSF Standard Number 5 was.
> 
> Then the other day I was reading the Illinois Plumbing Code online and came across the standard again.
> 
> ...


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

So, this said, is it a Plumbing or Health code issue???I know Ron, too many questions but this is where you can easily get wrapped up in the bureaucracy of government entities. Simple enough to make the correct install but would hate to see one company do the install under one standard and you under a different one and you get basted for it. Not the right way to do business. 



SewerRatz said:


> OK so the standard has to do with public health and sanitation requirements. I have to say I never seen any water heater installed in food Establishment tag with the NSF 5 approval.
> 
> So what would make a water heater meet this standard. The inspector i was talking to said it has to do with the ability to clean around the water heaters. He also stated the new water heaters that sit flat on the floor do not meet the standard. So the way I took what he was saying because most tankless water heaters get mounted flush to the wall there is no easy way to clean behind it. So to meet the standard I would mount it on unistrut, and run a bead of caulk along the unistrut and the wall.


----------

